

Why is Chrome's English dictionary so bad? - pbw

Chrome's English dictionary always seemed weak to me. A valid word that's not found is just a little pin prick of annoying, not a big deal. But for the last few days I recorded correctly spelled legitimate words it didn't have, in Chrome for Windows 25.0.1364.172 m. And came up with 17 words:<p>hypotheticals
anonymizing
dialogs
compatibilism
circularities
homuncular
squirrely
nauseum
vanishingly
anthropomorphization
unaffordable
logarithmically
relatable
epistemological
repurposes
smidge
relatedly<p>Which is not a huge number, but these are not obscure chemical names or bizarre words, these are pretty normal. I put the words into Word 2010, it flagged 5 of them, so quite a bit better but not perfect. Then I put then into Google Docs, it correctly knew all of them. What gives? Why is Chrome's dictionary so weak? This sounds like typical whining and complaining about a detail of someone's product that is otherwise very good, which it is, but I also really just want to know why it's so bad? We won't judge, just tell us, let us learn from it. It's ironic since Google brags that spelling correction is a competitive advantage of theirs. Plus we're not even talking about correction here, we're talking about a list of words. Are they trying to save memory? Save money? What is the deal?
======
ibudiallo
Use relatedly in a sentence, please .

~~~
MaysonL
From wiktionary:

1999, Christopher Lane, The Burdens of Intimacy, Chicago, ISBN 0226468607,
page 263, note 23: Dellamora argues that Swinburne's "Anactoria" aims "to free
desire" by making sexual difference and orientation "indeterminate" (77).
Slightly earlier in Masculine Desire, he argues relatedly that Swinburne
"enjoyed imagining such possibilities" as "male-male genital activity" (69).

2006, Ellis Sandoz, Republicanism, Religion, and the Soul of America,
Missouri, ISBN 9780826217264, page 176, note 41: Voegelin remarks: "I got into
these problems of mysticism as a teenager, not because of religious education
in school (I went to a Protestant Sunday School), but because Hindus came to
give lectures. But one must get it from somewhere." […] Elsewhere he remarked
relatedly: "I can quite definitely see that I got the practice of meditation
by reading Upanishads […] ."

